# Life changes



## ReformedWretch (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been contimplating making some changes, maybe I'm just getting old, I dunno Anyway, I am a big video game player and internet surfer in my free time. I said earlier that I started a book on residential childcare and I am still plugging away at it. Some other things I want to do is focus even more heavily on my job than I already do, and take some college courses that will prepare me for administrative positions in the future if I want to go that route.

I've been buying from the Ant-Mart so I want to get reading all the wonderful stuff I've gotten there as well as the books I've started long ago.

I used to enjoy golf and went this past weekend for the first time in 18 months and was just terrible! I am thinking about picking that sport back up but am not sure I should. I enjoy it but I can get overly obsessed with it and my game. (I've broken clubs in the past while angry at my performance).

Finally I hope to begin guitar lessons soon. Those of you who play, do you think it's possible that some of us have a much harder time than others? I started to learn before but it just seemed like I couldn't get my fingers to move the way they wanted them to! Maybe I just need a better, more patient teacher? Any thoughts?

I want to get much more physically active in my hobbies and free time. It seems like I am the most happy when I am the most busy. Believe me, I never would have imagined I would ever say that!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Apr 3, 2006)

in regards to the guitar... I started teaching myself like last week and I had to keep an eye on my fingers because they just didn't go where they needed to go. It gets easier with lotsa practice - practice, practice, practice. You probably just need a new teacher because if you really want to do something, you can do it. My first teacher told me I could never be good on the piano, but she would "teach me all she could." That made me mad, I became her best student, and now I play Beethoven and Chopin  Keep at it.


----------

